
Show HN: 1000 ideas - napolux
https://github.com/napolux/1000ideas
======
fiatjaf
I would like to give individual feedback on some ideas, but there is not an
easy way to do it. Perhaps the next idea should be about a tool that enabled
this kind of feedback-sharing (I want feedback on my ideas too).

~~~
johnnydoebk
>> I would like to give individual feedback on some ideas, but there is not an
easy way to do it.

How about openning an issue (one per idea)? I'd be glad to read comments and
probably take part in discussions, too.

------
fomojola
If doing it via Github, perhaps make each idea a Github issue? The
debate/feedback/dialog can then just be comments?

~~~
napolux
Makes sense. I don't really want to debate the ideas. They're just output of
my "idea muscle" for everyone to share, elaborate, implement.

------
fiatjaf
Perhaps it is better to use something like
[https://workflowy.com/](https://workflowy.com/) to exercise your idea muscle.
You can also make your ideas public that way.

~~~
napolux
I've found every app I've tried somehow difficult to be used. Using a stupid
json file makes me think a bit about what I'm writing. But probably you're
right :D

------
sharadv2
This is cool. Also a fan of the James Altucher (sp?) book. Agree on making it
easier to let people comment/crowdsource review components of the idea... I
think that would catch on if it was easily accessible... maybe when it gets
bigger you'll want to organize by category. Maybe a public Trello board would
be good for this.

~~~
napolux
Just starting, but probably you're right about making them more accessible.

~~~
sharadv2
awesome. good luck!

------
fiatjaf
Very difficult to browse. Perhaps idea folders should have more descriptive
titles.

~~~
napolux
There are links in the README. But thanks for pointing it out :)

------
napolux
Just started to figure out the mechanism behind my idea muscle, but I would
like some feedbacks on what I'm doing right now. It's not a big deal, but it's
an exercise of my "idea muscle".

